# Canning Jar Shortage?



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder if anyone else is having a hard time finding canning jars? I have been to quite a few stores starting two weeks ago and everyone is sold out and unsure if they will get more. I can keep my honey in the buckets for now, but we have veggies and soon, sauerkraut to make. 
J


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Canning lid shortage where I am and so I am sure a jar shortage also. Looked on line for both and even the restaurant sites seem to be out except for small jars or jelly jars and such. Finding quarts but at really higher prices then I am used to paying.
Cheers
gww

I am stealing lids from small jars I bought before to put on my quarts for the honey I just extracted. So now have a couple dozen new small jars with no lids.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

It's must be tough all over. I think I have enough for this summer's crop, but no extras. I have everyone looking for jars, and my daughters found a few cases at Target for a fair price, but Dillon's stores are about $3 a case more. I ate the high price and bought the last 7 cases they had. I have a couple of people that took 2 gal. buckets which helped greatly this year.

Hopefully once we can can the covid, jars will come back.

For those in need, you can try garage & estate sales. I found 80 jars, mostly with lids, for $20. :thumbsup:

edit: my wife buys plastic lids online also, but they are pricey too.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Fivej said:


> I wonder if anyone else is having a hard time finding canning jars? I have been to quite a few stores starting two weeks ago and everyone is sold out and unsure if they will get more. I can keep my honey in the buckets for now, but we have veggies and soon, sauerkraut to make.
> J


You should seriously consider just reusing the store-bought jars.
Regardless of how they scare people to NOT use them - in many case the recycled jars are plenty fine.
Tons of resources on how people do it.
Hi-acid pickling is just fine.
Hi-acid is the key word. 
Low-acid - not my cup of tea.

Not to mention for honey - I use the recycled jars and don't lose sleep.
Not to mention you can freeze stuff in the recycled jars too directly as is - works great for me.

No need to buy, buy, buy.

You can google/youtube just as well, but here is a good start (read comments too).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMToTct9f6Y


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

and where are they all manufactured? the honey jars are made in Taiwan, not sure about the rest


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

According to the local hardware store where everyone get their lids and other canning supplies, the factory was shut down and now there isn't enough stock to go around. Add to that the large number of people who are gardening and canning for the 1st time ever the situation is that lids are few and far between.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

wildbranch2007 said:


> and where are they all manufactured? the honey jars are made in Taiwan, not sure about the rest


Ball is made in Indiana and New Jersey. Anchor Hocking is made in Pennsylvania. Those are my two primary sources. But I can't find enough of either.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

According to Amazon, the canning jars are "In Stock".
The local grocery stores also have them, the last I checked.

https://www.amazon.com/Ball-Mason-M...g+Jars&qid=1598544048&sr=8-1&ts_id=2237239011

Though, the prices are...... what the heck? Kinda high.

Good news, I got plenty of canning jars bought a couple years ago.
Also lots of store jars to reuse.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I checked Amazon and refuse to support price gouging. Prices are three to five times normal. Greg, I am not totally opposed to reusing store bought jars but would be hard pressed to have enough because we don't buy anything in large enough jars. Spaghetti sauce is about it. 
We give away the majority of our honey and a substantial amount of canned and pickled veggies. The majority of jars don't make it back to us. New rule: must return jars for refill!
Going to bite the bullet and buy some honey jars. Betterbee and several other places have those. J


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Fivej said:


> I checked Amazon and refuse to support price gouging. Prices are three to five times normal. Greg, I am not totally opposed to reusing store bought jars but would be hard pressed to have enough because we don't buy anything in large enough jars. Spaghetti sauce is about it.
> We give away the majority of our honey and a substantial amount of canned and pickled veggies. The majority of jars don't make it back to us. New rule: must return jars for refill!
> Going to bite the bullet and buy some honey jars. Betterbee and several other places have those. J


Too bad you are far, Fivej.
I'd share some my hoard of the saved jars.
Here is one place to check - see on your local Craigslist/Nextdoor/Facebook/etc ads for free or cheap glassware given away.
Locally here, people are giving away the jars - I simply don't need any.

Wife has been giving me grief for saving the jars.
I need to show her the prices on Amazon. 

Agreed - this is very much price gouging what I observe. 
Terrible bastards are trying to cash in.


----------

